# MA - MA - Blizzard 810 Erie Special #9 For Sale, MA



## hhfco (Dec 21, 1999)

This is Erie Special #9. This is pre DD! The Erie Special eliminated the weak spots from the factory. If you don't know about the Erie Special - search the forums or go to http://www.jerres.com/erie_special.html

Jerre built this in 2005 for me. That was the only winter it plowed commercially. Since 2006 it's done 3 family driveways and my business lot 20K sf. It's been flawless. It's got some surface rust. Paint is original. Everything works, good condition.

Traded that truck in. Lights,controller, and an old straight blade went with the truck. So this is the blade only. If you have a truck/controller you can hook right up. Controllers are on ebay too. Can load onto your truck or trailer.

I kept this thinking I might adapt it to my 2020. Just ordered a new plow for the 2020 so I want this out of the yard.

Make me an offer


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

@Mark Oomkes


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

where are you located


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

Is this still available????


----------

